# Taurus Aldebaran (Saint Seiya) Vs Kratos (God of War)



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 10, 2010)

Shameless method of test in preparation for when I get off my lazy ass and make Aldebaran's profile. Plus I hear Kratos can lift planets and Aldebaran defeated a myth beast that was one of Hercules' tasks. 

Episode G and original manga feats (including Sorrento fight for people in the know) are allowed.

1) Speed equal. Aldebaran is dressed like Kratos, who has only his blade weapons.

2) Anything goes.

Smash kill! :superdickery


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh Charcan


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 10, 2010)

this thread is just one big


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 10, 2010)

But hey is true Aldebaran gets no love so:



> 1) Speed equal. Aldebaran is dressed like Kratos, who has only his blade weapons.



Aldebaran punches his head off with one arm while he holds the world with the other.



> 2) Anything goes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 10, 2010)

Aldebaran has always been so underrated by SS fans.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 10, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Aldebaran has always been so underrated by SS fans.



That is mostly the anime's fault, but with Episode G he showed he was badass.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 10, 2010)

At least Lost canvas incantation was badass ^^ but yeah poor aldebaran


----------



## Yoshikage Kira (Nov 10, 2010)

I would like to post a , but I don`t have the link to do it now.


Charcan said:


> Aldebaran has always been so underrated by SS fans.


this is so true


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 10, 2010)

does Aldebaran really suffer from the Worf Effect


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 10, 2010)

So horrible is not fun, the only gold saint that lose the the bronze saints (even if it was intentional), lose to a bad mook of Hades Army, Gets killed so fast and easy on all movies, Owned by Sorrento (mind you he is the 2 strongest marin), owned on the filler asgardian saga (even if he actually block the first attack).


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 10, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> does Aldebaran really suffer from the Worf Effect



 Well you can say he does.

But hey lets make this more interesting:

Aldebaran using only one arm against all the gods and titans of "God Of War"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 10, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> So horrible is not fun, the only gold saint that lose the the bronze saints (even if it was intentional), lose to a bad mook of Hades Army, Gets killed so fast and easy on all movies, Owned by Sorrento (mind you he is the 2 strongest marin), owned on the filler asgardian saga (even if he actually block the first attack).


that explains things then


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2010)

Aldebaran >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Alone and Shun


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 10, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> So horrible is not fun, the only gold saint that lose the the bronze saints (even if it was intentional), lose to a bad mook of Hades Army, Gets killed so fast and easy on all movies, Owned by Sorrento (mind you he is the 2 strongest marin), owned on the filler asgardian saga (even if he actually block the first attack).



To be fair, Mu visiting him after the Seiya fight said it would have been a bloodbath if Aldebaran had been serious. Afterwards he always had the bad luck of fighting against enemies with broken techniques, especially Sorrento who was messing with Kanon. Even then he took Niobe to the grave with him (Hokuto No Shinken style) while he fooled Sorrento with an illusion.

In the Asgard arc, he was reacting to Syd's speedster ambush just fine until his brother cheapshotted his head from behind cutting his helmet in two.

Anyway Aldebaran holding with one hand the weighed scales of Titaness Themis who can kill a planet with a kick and was holding Shura and Aiolia down with its weight:



Then with a one-handed Great Horn he both kills the Rhea-summoned Hydra and splits the scales in two:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## raphxenon (Nov 11, 2010)

TITAAAAAAANSSSSSSSS NOOOOOOOOVAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 11, 2010)

Wrong character, pal.


----------



## raphxenon (Nov 11, 2010)

opps sorry my mistake it was his spin-off incarnation then

GREEEEEEAAAAAATTTTTTTT HOOOOOOOOOORRRRRNNNNNN!!


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 12, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> That is mostly the anime's fault, but with Episode G he showed he was badass.



At least he was badass when he first showed off and beat Seiya.


----------



## Jarheadtard (Sep 22, 2011)

*So much Wrong Stuff on Tauros Aldebaran XelloSS*



Xelloss said:


> Owned by Sorrento (mind you he is the 2 strongest marin)



He wasn't owned by Sorrento, *the actual fight ended as a stalemate*, Athena intervening and stopping the fight.So its not exactly like he lost to Sorrento.In fact if Athena hadn't intervened in the fight, Tauros may have been able to destroy Sorrento as he was able to paralyze him during the fight.



Xelloss said:


> owned on the filler asgardian saga (even if he actually block the first attack).




In regards to the Asgard Filler,Mizar Zeta Syd could not land a single blow on Aldebaran-If anything,*Tauros was able to block every of the thousands(it may have been millions) that Syd threw at him.*

The only reason Tauros lost was because Syd's brother *Alcor Zeta Bud did a sneaky sucker punch on Tauro*s during the fight.

Alcor Zeta Bud even states that Aldebaran and Syd are about equal overall in combat and if they fought they would both seriously get hurt and the fight would probably be stalemated. So Bud interferes and attacks Aldebaran from,knocking him out with a single head blow(though Syd doesn't realize Bud's intereferance and literally believed he defeated Aldebaran with one blow).

See this thread for more info.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 22, 2011)

Why the hell did you necro this? If a thread is one year old or older, don't post in it that's frowned upon. on topic Kratos may have sky/world holding strength but Gold Saints laugh at that. If we go with G a GS physically damaged a planet that was used as a shield which was amped up to be harder as well if I recall, Taurus is physically one of the stronger GS. Millions of punches+atomisation+above planet level= him curbing this without his Cloth.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

As the OP I frown upon these necro shenanigans, even if bringing up good points because they doesn't change the outcome any.

Also CS way to be parading bride of Christ underwear.


----------



## Jarheadtard (Sep 22, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Also CS way to be parading bride of Christ underwear.



 Rosette is a corrupt Nun who gets drunk and Gambles lol.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

CounterSwarmer said:


> Rosette is a corrupt Nun who gets drunk and Gambles lol.



You seem so happy about that. She clearly still has a sense of shame.


----------



## Dogescartes (Sep 22, 2011)

Aldebaran was always, Kurumada?s  trolled character.


He is la like a Faster than Light "El Chado".   Both have Latin roots, chado is half mexican, and aldebaran is from brazil.

Being a latin myself i found that funny. How japanese sterotype us.

Guess why Kubo loved Saint Seiya. 

Kurumada is the same kind of troll.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Sep 22, 2011)

Aldebaran is episode g's version of scar face from shadow skill lol 

Anyway Aldebaran was holding with one hand a scale I think it was said to be like the weight of the sky atlas was lifting! But am not sure. Anyway to defeat the hydra he should hit all heads in the same instant. Imagine lifting a scale and should hit all hydra's heads in the same instant. Great horn is a fist attack, he managed to hit all same instant. To be honest I never saw someone doing that without clones or shadow techniques!


----------



## Light (Sep 22, 2011)

............


----------



## Jarheadtard (Sep 22, 2011)

Charcan said:


> You seem so happy about that. She clearly still has a sense of shame.



Go read Chrono Crusade and you'll understand why I  her  and she's my favorite female character in fiction XD!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

fedecala said:


> Aldebaran was always, Kurumada?s  trolled character.
> 
> 
> He is la like a Faster than Light "El Chado".   Both have Latin roots, chado is half mexican, and aldebaran is from brazil.
> ...



Actually there was a Mexican Saint. Hardly anyone remembers him because he died a fodder death. 



CounterSwarmer said:


> Go read Chrono Crusade and you'll understand why I  her  and she's my favorite female character in fiction XD!



I actually started that manga but didn't resume it, don't know why.

Oh yes I remember why, manga industry went tits up in my country. 

Xelloss, kill this thread.


----------

